# Mulder has a fan base!



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Don't know if this is more of a story or a brag, but I'm very proud... so it shall go here!

Several months ago, there was a very nice woman at the park who stopped me and Mulder. She said he was beautiful (shame on her for stroking his already inflated ego







), and asked to take a picture of him. I thought that was kinda weird at first, but said yes anyway (flattery gets you _everywhere_!). After the picture, some petting, and Mulder branding her nice white shirt with a muddy puppy paw print, we were on our way. 

Well, yesterday evening we were out on our walk, when a jogger a few feet ahead of us stopped and called out 
"Is that Mulder?"

But of course it was, and we walked up to her. Admittedly I didn't recognize who it was, and thought she was one of the ladies who ran the Puppy Playcare place were Muldy used to go... but I played it cool. 
"You know, I still have that picture I took of him!" she said.
And then of course it hit me. She remarked at how sweet he still was, and asked if he was still getting into mischief. Yes, indeed he was, but that didn't make him any less of a sweety! She gave him lots of pets, then we parted ways once again. I was SO proud of Mulder... being such a good little ambassador for the breed!

I love days like that!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

That a boy Mulder
Good job!!!


----------



## Steffanie (Oct 1, 2005)

Wow that's so sweet. Good for Mulder being a great ambassador for the breed!

Honestly I think that would creep me out a little, but the overall sweetness of it would win me over. Seems like a bragg for Mulder to me


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow! Well, you can add me to Mulder's fan club...he's studly!


----------



## GSDinOly (Apr 19, 2009)

Oh that's so cool! Way to go Mulder!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

One day we were outside a truck went bye some kid yelled out HI Brady freaked me out DID not know the truck 
DH and I jumped in his truck to try and find the truck didn't

SO I won't let him out unless I am out with him

I am on Mulders fan base too


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

Aww that's so cute... Reminds me of how it was with my Golden Retriever Ginger. Everyone in the area knew her and people would run up or call from across the street and say "Hi Ginger!" (or "Hi, Ginger! Hi, Ginger's owner!" and half the time I had no idea who they were. She also got called 'famous' twice (well, she HAD been on TV a few times...)









Once I was walking her to the park, and we saw these two little girls on bikes. One of them came over and said Hi to Ginger and started petting her (not sure who it was.) The other one was hanging back and the one petting Ginger told her to come and pet the dog. She said she was not supposed to pet strange dogs, and the other one said, "But everyone knows Ginger! She's a famous dog!"









The other time was when I was at a dog event. I took Ginger to a lot of events and festivals and things. This one was a benefit to help the pets after Hurricane Katrina. A local celebrity who has a pet column and radio show, Steve Dale, was there. He knew me and Ginger because his wife and dog volunteered with us at the hospital for animal-assisted therapy and I always stopped to say hi when I saw him at different events. I was taking photos of Ginger and I asked him if I could take one of him with Ginger. He replied something like "Of course I'll take a photo with the famous Ginger!"


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow! Mulder hasn't reached that level of fame just yet, but maybe someday! 
Too bad most little kids are herded away by their parents before they get a chance to meet poor Muldy. If only to be a Golden!

And thanks to all who have joined the Mulder fan club! T-shirts and buttons are being produced as I type!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

You would think that people would not be scared of Goldens, but actually I've had a lot of people who would actually cross the street or walk IN the street to avoid passing me when I was walking my Golden (who would be heeling nicely next to me whenever we saw people.) Then there were the people who would tell their kids "Don't go near that dog or it will bite you!"







Great way to develop a fear of dogs in your kids.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Whooa! You must be very impressed. I know I am! I hope he got an extra special treat for being such a good boy.


----------

